# Can someone help me with the breed?



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just came in today as a rescue. Has a crest and leg muffs:


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

It is a classic Frill a bluette


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I second Hollywood Lou. Either that or a Silverette Classic Frill.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Oriental Frill: This one is a bluette, and would be referred to by most folks as a classic type. Meaning it is from the real OF bloodline before the show breeder mentality of 'everything bigger is better' took hold in America. Most of the newer ORs and many other breeds are mongrels with King, Mondain, or Runt blood crossed in.


----------

